# Eibach 1" lowering springs



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Does anyone have these? Pics? Want to drop an inch, these claim 1.3 want to see how they look. Any help with lowered pics would be great. Hows the ride?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Bump


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm not sure about the Eibach... I just bought Hotchkis 1" front and rear. I was happy with my ride height so the lady at the classic parts store told me I should by 1" drops. She said that should mimic the sag that is in the originals that I had now and give a similar ride height.

She had sold standard height to several people and all came back saying that their cars were like 4X4's. 

I am almost done with mine. When I get it back on the ground I will take pics. Hope that helps.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks, I look forward to seeing it. I'm sure they will settle a bit over the first few hundred miles too. I just ordered the eibach 1" drop springs. I'm using isolators and figured worst case I will add a spacer if its too low... will post pics when mines on the ground. Someday lol


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I have Hotchkiss 1" drop front springs in mine, and new A/C springs in the rear, I think it's a nice rake.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

That is a nice rake jet, is the rear standard height?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

AC springs are higher spring rate, but stock height. But my rear end is out of a 66 Chevelle, so narrower and fits the 275 60's great. 15X8s front and rear.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

jetstang said:


> AC springs are higher spring rate, but stock height. But my rear end is out of a 66 Chevelle, so narrower and fits the 275 60's great. 15X8s front and rear.


Nice! The eibach's came in today, ill post pics when its on the ground. I have 15x7's in the rear and want to run 255 60's but have heard mixed reviews.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I still can't find any good side pics of a car with these installed... anyone? 

Jet, do you have any good side pics of your car with the wheels straight? I'm having a hell of a time deciding whether or not to start out with a spacer or not.


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

FlambeauHO-did you ever get them installed?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

FlambeauHO said:


> I still can't find any good side pics of a car with these installed... anyone?
> 
> Jet, do you have any good side pics of your car with the wheels straight? I'm having a hell of a time deciding whether or not to start out with a spacer or not.


Do you have negative spacers? What rims you running? Mine are 15X8 Centerlines. My rear is a 66 Chevelle and is 5/8" narrower then the stock one, with 275 60s on the back, 235s on the front. Note in the pic the airgap on the Judge, don't know if thats tire heighth or more my dropped springs. I have no tire rub.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Is that judge down an inch? Looks like it is. I am running Rally II'S 15x7's in the rear with 255 60 15's. And 15x6 with 235 60 15 in the front. I like the stance in the front of your car but I want mine level. 

No other spacers except poly isolators in rear.

I have scoured the net and found cars slammed that say they used the eibach pro kit and cars that were just right... guess ill just have to see.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't know about the Judge, looked stock to me, had about an inch above the tire exposed in the front. I'm a big n little guy, so I like the rake, think it came out just right. I had airshocks back in the 80's, so this is subtle but still there. You can see the diference by the rocker, mine is crooked., but our rear bumpers are pretty much level, mine is about an inch higher. But I have 275 60s on the back adding to the rear heighth. Mine are 15X8s, front and rear, don't know how the 15X6s will do on the front, may be narrow, or sidewall leaning in. I got 255 60s on 15X10 rims on the front of my truck, they look fat.


----------

